#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >  33

## Mohamed

[table]
[TR]
[TD]*33          * 
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]  
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"] 


                                        {           }.

1-                ((     )).

2-          : ((                     ))

3-   : ((      :                             :          )) .

4-                   : ((      :                   :                                          ))

5-     :                       :                 .

6-    : 
        ***      
        ***     

7-      : ((                   )) .

8-      : ((                    )) .
      : ((       ))

9-      : ((                                 ))

10-         : ((               !!))

11-               : ((       ))

12-               : ((      ))

13-      :                : ((                 :           )) 

14-  : ((                          :                     :                                    ))

15-    : ((                ))

16-    : ((   ..                    )) 

17-        :             :   ..   ..

18-     : ((            ))

19-    : ((           ))

20-                    :   !!   : ((     ))

21-     : ((            ))

22-      : ((             :     :     :            ))

23-     : ((              ))

24-       : ((                                                             . 
      :         ˿                  !!                                                 )) .

25-                  :                       .

26-      :                :            ((                                                                               .      ))

27-     :                  : ((       ))

28-                    : ((                     ))

29-      : ((                                 : ((         ))

30-      : ((                ))

31-                : 
         ***     

32-          :      ((         ))

33-      : ((                )).
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/table]

See More: 33

----------


## josefreitas

this post is only for arab people

----------

